# Theoretical question regarding subterrian termites



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Welcome to the forums from North Georgia. Termites must return to the ground for water each day, so even if they "fly" into your structure, they must go to water, and all the immediate water in the area of your structure has been treated. That's the theory.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

If your dealing with subterrian termites, then yes all the piers under the house should have been trenched and flooded, if there block then all the voids should have been drilled and shot.
If there's an attached garage, carport, patio, anything with a slab that also should have been drilled and injected.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

@InSwords, nice to meet you! 

I agree with @chandler48's comments and add that termites can't generally stand exposure to the air for long, so that's why they build the "tubes" from the soil to wood that you hear about. 

I would suspect that there's a time limit on how effective that drench will be; it would be a good idea to calendar when it's time to get another.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

chandler48 said:


> Welcome to the forums from North Georgia. Termites must return to the ground for water each day, so even if they "fly" into your structure, they must go to water, and all the immediate water in the area of your structure has been treated. That's the theory.


Do you guys have dry wood termites in GA? If not, good thing. Just curious to know.


----------



## InSwords (Jul 19, 2020)

Only dry wood termites in Ga are along the coastline.


----------

